
New Zealand claims world first in setting standards for govt use of algorithms - aspenmayer
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/28/new-zealand-claims-world-first-in-setting-standards-for-government-use-of-algorithms
======
aspenmayer
> The New Zealand charter, which the Guardian has viewed, was due to launch on
> Tuesday with 19 government agencies as initial signatories. In it,
> departments pledge to be publicly transparent about how decision-making is
> driven by algorithms, including giving “plain English” explanations; to make
> available information about the processes used and how data is stored unless
> forbidden by law (such as for reasons of national security); and to identify
> and manage biases informing algorithms.

> Agencies must also consider te ao Māori, or Indigenous, worldviews on data
> collection – in New Zealand, Māori are disproportionately represented in the
> justice and prison system – and consult with groups affected by their
> equations.

> “Part of this is driven by the fact that because people are now increasingly
> aware of how Facebook operates and the extent to which our lives are shaped
> by the use of and the manipulation of data,” Shaw said, referring to the way
> social media companies use algorithms to direct users towards content. “This
> is a really important part of building public trust in government
> institutions.”

